# DirecTV2PC download site down?



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

The download page I'm on for the beta says "access error." Am I in the right place?

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

That link works fine for me... Try clearing all temp internet files...


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> That link works fine for me... Try clearing all temp internet files...


AirRocker - Did you continue on to the beta download page? The link I posted pulls up alright, but the "download beta" link on that page goes to a parental controls warning, and then to the beta download page at cyberlink where I get the "access error" message.

That final link is here:

http://www.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I was able to continue all the way through just fine... but the link you just posted does give me the access error... Apparently, you have to start from the original link for it to work... Did you try to close out IE, clear all temp, and try that first link again?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

The sever may over loaded I'm only getting 20.KB or less on it.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

How odd. I've cleared all histories, linked from the start and still go to the error page. Can you post the link to the actual "advisor" download?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kirkus said:


> How odd. I've cleared all histories, linked from the start and still go to the error page. Can you post the link to the actual "advisor" download?


hmm... well, that page gives me the access error too unless I follow from the first link...

do you have cookies enabled? what browser are you using?


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> The sever may over loaded I'm only getting 20.KB or less on it.


Yea same here. A 30 mb download is taking 30+ minutes.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Thought I had it figured out - was deleting histories, not temp internet files, but after deleting both, still getting sent to access error page


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Figured it out. Some combination of Virus Protection and IE Pop-Up Blocker. Downloading now - s l o w l y.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Download was VERY slow for me and I never received the email  Not in the spam box either.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

robdec said:


> Download was VERY slow for me and I never received the email  Not in the spam box either.


Mine took about 30 minutes, but I got the email immediately after download completed.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Link returns error at Cyberlink. No firewall, no pop up blocker and on both IE and FireFox. 
_
ACCESS ERROR
This page cannot be displayed. To access information about DIRECTV2PC, please go to www.directv.com/directv2pc._

:nono:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

start from

www.directv.com/directv2pc


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

robdec said:


> Download was VERY slow for me and I never received the email  Not in the spam box either.


Download was very slow here, too. Firefox usually shows time remaining and a progress bar but didn't this time. E-mail showed up a couple minutes after download completed.

The good news is that the program installed and worked on my new Vista Compaq laptop with absolutely no problems. 

Advisor had a few "upgrades" in the results, but these turned out to be items that met the minimum requirements list rather than the recommended requirements list.


----------



## DTVpelham (May 11, 2007)

Question for the group..so if we can now stream recordings on our DVR to our PC....can we hope then that streaming between DVR units might be on the near horizion??? PLEASE!

Michael


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

MikeW said:


> start from
> 
> www.directv.com/directv2pc


I *did*. 
I even logged in first to see if that changed things.
No go.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BK EH said:


> I *did*.
> I even logged in first to see if that changed things.
> No go.


I've gone here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044
Twice in the past hour and downloaded the app.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

getting access error on both computers, more ideas?


----------



## irish65 (Jan 27, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> getting access error on both computers, more ideas?[
> 
> I could't get there with IE 7. I switched to Firefox and went right in. I think it maybe the popup blocker in IE.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I've gone here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044
> Twice in the past hour and downloaded the app.


Since day 1 that's the link I have been using to kick things off. 
On 4 different computers at work and at home. 
Where I am in charge of both networks. 
On PCs using IE7, and FireFox 3.x. 
With firewalls turned off.
With popup blockers turned off.

Clearly they have a big issue at Cyberlink that causes it to reject far too many different configurations. Because that's the link you are re-directed to once you hit that D* link and then 'Continue to Beta download' from the pop-up dialogue box that comes after that.

It has NOTHING to do with the D* site once you leave it and it's NOT D* giving the error. It's not their software. It's Cyberlink.
*
Update:* and to prove the point, 5 minutes later, after 4 failures with 2 different browsers starting at 2:20pm CDT, it finally worked. On the same PC it has failed on for the past 2 days.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BK EH said:


> Since day 1 that's the link I have been using to kick things off.
> On 4 different computers at work and at home.
> Where I am in charge of both networks.
> On PCs using IE7, and FireFox 3.x.
> ...


Which seems to have been FIXED! [I can again download the software]


----------



## skraem (May 29, 2006)

yep-link back up and downloading. BTW i was able to re-use a previous email id. seems that u can use that twice also. new activation key (for 2 tries). so 4 shots per email id.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skraem said:


> yep-link back up and downloading. BTW i was able to re-use a previous email id. seems that u can use that twice also. new activation key (for 2 tries). *so 4 shots per email* id.


I wouldn't count on this.
The "server issue" may have let you this time, but two keys per email address is what is listed.


----------



## man00 (Feb 26, 2007)

All I get is the Advisor application even after I run it and all passes.


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

So I can get to the Cyberlink page, but there is no DOWNLOAD NOW button or any link to download the actual software. Just the requirements.


----------

